#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Vliegt er iemand naar marrkech?

## Kessa

Ik heb een laptop gekocht voor een familielid alleen het versturen via DHL is niet echt optimaal het duurt rond de 3\4 weken wat ik te veel vindt.

Is er iemand die volgende week toevallig vliegt naar Marrakech die voor mij de laptop mee zou willen nemen het weegt nog niet eens 2 kilo. En me Familie woont naast het vliegveld die zou het ook gelijk kunnen ophalen.

Ik wil de persoon 100 euro geven wie dit voor me overheeft.

----------

